# Limestone Step Tread Repair



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?


----------



## mikeyp78 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup. :thumbsup:


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

if you can live w/it fix'd it that way, fine by me :yes: saves removing the rail, replacing the tread, coring, & resetting the rail :thumbsup:
irc


----------

